# do garter snakes eat toads ???



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

*Do garter snakes eat Fire bellied toads ??? :whistling2:*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yes, big, fat ones! not fire bellies though... toads.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


nice picture , just wondered as they eat small fish :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Fire bellies are poisonous.

Go for it :whistling2:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Fire bellies are poisonous.
> 
> Go for it :whistling2:


 i know that , just a genral question :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> i know that , just a genral question :lol2:


yeh as flan man said treat the snake see what haPens


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh as flan man said treat the snake see what haPens


nah its ok :whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, their natural food includes frogs and toads- but any garter that tried it with an FBT would regret it. Briefly.:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on the garter, surely - since there's a particular garter species that regularly eats California rough-skinned newts.....


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

i have a chequered gart , and 4 FBT's 
i wasent gonna feed them there my pets :devil:
just wondered as i know they like fish thats all :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Depends on the garter, surely - since there's a particular garter species that regularly eats California rough-skinned newts.....


But given that (Oriental) FBTs are Asian, it's not likely that they are adapted to _their_ particular toxins.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> But given that (Oriental) FBTs are Asian, it's not likely that they are adapted to _their_ particular toxins.


thats true iots like some snakes are immune to other snakes venom :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> But given that (Oriental) FBTs are Asian, it's not likely that they are adapted to _their_ particular toxins.


True. The Asian "garter" (not _Thamnophis_) species may well be able to eat _Bombina_, however.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

A Bombina orientalis' poison isn't really its defence mechanism. It's the bright colours that say 'I'm poisonous'.
For that reason, I'm not sure if garters would eat enough orientalis to adapt.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

A garter snake eats california newts which have the most lethal skin toxins of any amphibs except P A Frogs so i would suispect they would eat a fire belly but may live to regret it (or not live should i say).


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

firstly what a daft question - the two are from opposite sides of the earth

Many species of garter do indeed eat frogs/toads -
my blacknecked garters are soley frog/toad eaters in the wild - thats why im having such a nightmare feeding mine - wont touch worms, pinkies or fish

the method i have to go through come feeding times is a ball ache


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

dannyj said:


> firstly what a daft question - the two are from opposite sides of the earth
> 
> Many species of garter do indeed eat frogs/toads -
> my blacknecked garters are soley frog/toad eaters in the wild - thats why im having such a nightmare feeding mine - wont touch worms, pinkies or fish
> ...


I did wonder about the original motivation for the question...


Have you tried dipping/rubbing pinkies in tuna juice? A friend of mine swears by it for his hog-nosed snakes.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

the use of the :whistling2: made me wonder of about the OP's motivation


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

buddy iv tried allsorts - they refuse pinkys, worms and very reluctant at fish

this is how iv got them to eat but working on other methods:

Im using the water from my ornate pacman viv on water change to scent the fish - worked few time but they got wise (not ideal i know)

tried a few perged tadpoles and they vanished no problems

very reluctant feeders and was well aware that they are a pain to feed but same hand very rare snakes over here


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

dannyj said:


> firstly what a daft question - the two are from opposite sides of the earth
> 
> Many species of garter do indeed eat frogs/toads -
> my blacknecked garters are soley frog/toad eaters in the wild - thats why im having such a nightmare feeding mine - wont touch worms, pinkies or fish
> ...


well mine wont eat fish point blank :whip:



rum&coke said:


> the use of the :whistling2: made me wonder of about the OP's motivation



ok maye i shudent have put that bit in , i wouldent do anything to hurt any of my pets 
just wondered as they eat fish , just wondered if amphibians may have also been part of there diet : victory:


----------

